# furrie dolphin nameing



## unknown (Aug 14, 2005)

i cant think of a name  can someone help me? i`ll post the picture of my furrie on a website. i`ll post the link when im done


----------



## unknown (Aug 14, 2005)

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b143/unknown3_/Scan0002.jpg


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 15, 2005)

unknown said:
			
		

> i cant think of a name  can someone help me? i`ll post the picture of my furrie on a website. i`ll post the link when im done



STARKIST!


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that a name of a candy?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 15, 2005)

unknown said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, _it's a brand of tuna! _The candy you're thinking of is Starbust.


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah. i remeber the tuna "starkist". i got a can in my cabnet. but no that name wont work. look at that link


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 15, 2005)

unknown said:
			
		

> oh yeah. i remeber the tuna "starkist". i got a can in my cabnet. but no that name wont work. look at that link


Heh, I know. It was a bad attempt at a joke.  Anyway, it's hard to come up for another person, as they're rather personal.


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i cant think of anything. i asked cyrin but he sead he cant think either.


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

make a list of random names and i`ll pick the best one


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Monaka
Shintaru
Phinphate
Mushmar
Kakanus
Wrinmar
Keykay
Clicker
Shoreside
Comato
Bleina

Eh... I'm a character designer... I can keep going on...


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Monaka
> Shintaru
> Phinphate
> Mushmar
> ...


keep on. they dont sound as good as cyrin or nauta. but the name i sead are taken


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Er... How old are you?


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Er... How old are you?


14. why?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

So I don't come up with adult related names is all 

Vestcali
Marroon
Liftina
Winternine
Martuse
Aquacaller
Nifestcus


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> So I don't come up with adult related names is all
> 
> Vestcali
> Marroon
> ...


hmm...when you think about it winternine and aquacaller does sound good. can you make them a little different? and btw i sometimes look at adult pictures. about a total of 3 pages


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Not healthy for your mind kid, It warped mine when I was your age... 4 years ago... hehe

Wintersigh
Wintersleet
Wintersong
Winterwalker
Winterseeker
Winterwhisper
Winterpath

Aquatine
Aquarouge
Aquaslap
Aquafiend
Aquangel
Aquatisis
Aquawing
Aquaskipper


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Not healthy for your mind kid, It warped mine when I was your age... 4 years ago... hehe
> 
> Wintersigh
> Wintersleet
> ...


well i look at the porn by accident  damn links. im starting to like the word aqua better. im think of some names but i dont think nauta or cyrin will like it


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

X_x er... Why don't you try?


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> * X_x er *... Why don't you try?


who is he/she? i have never heard of that name


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

That's an emotion dear, X_x = fainted

And I meant, why don't you, yourself, try to come up with a name?


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> That's an emotion dear, X_x = fainted
> 
> And I meant, why don't you, yourself, try to come up with a name?


oh. i have been for a week or so. how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

18 years old... and why not Aquasonata?


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> 18 years old... and why not Aquasonata?


i can think of three names.

Aquarem
Aquasonata
Aquaphin


can you choose?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Aquaminnow

*laughs*

Aquacea
Aquaporpoise
Aquazone


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> 18 years old... and why not Aquasonata?


jees. is every furrie artist here 18? what is your furrie caracter?


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Aquaminnow
> 
> *laughs*
> 
> ...


....ok. well i cant think. can you choose? im thinking "Aquaphin" but im not sure if it will work


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Um... Depends...

I have 10,017 characters, 40 are furry  280 are lycanthrope/animal-elf

But Latex the shapeshifter is my main for furry RPing.


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Um... Depends...
> 
> I have 10,017 characters, 40 are furry  280 are lycanthrope/animal-elf
> 
> But Latex the shapeshifter is my main for furry RPing.


lycanthrope? whats that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Oi... Okay...

Lycanthrope, or were (like werewolf, weretiger, etc.)
and Animal-Elf is like Cat girls (nekos) but with different species


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Oi... Okay...
> 
> Lycanthrope, or were (like werewolf, weretiger, etc.)
> and Animal-Elf is like Cat girls (nekos) but with different species


oh.....do you think Aquaphin is good?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

I've only seen one aquaphin, so yes, it's original (haven't seen 'em since )


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> I've only seen one aquaphin, so yes, it's original (haven't seen 'em since )


ok. i guess i will go with Aquaphin. it makes sence


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

There you go, congrats on the new name. And welcome to the fandom. I suggest you look for a furry dictionary and have some friends explain some terms so you can understand some things easier


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

hmm....the artist of cyrin (i know his real name) wont replie to my emails. does anyone know if hes on?


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> There you go, congrats on the new name. And welcome to the fandom. I suggest you look for a furry dictionary and have some friends explain some terms so you can understand some things easier


u got a link for a furrie dictionary?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Yahoo should bring up many results, same for google. Also I don't know Cyrin..

A little advice: Spell out your words when chatting/posting. U R and stuff like that is usually frowned upon, You Are is a better way to put them ^_^ I know you're young, but it helps with your typing skills too.


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Yahoo should bring up many results, same for google. Also I don't know Cyrin..
> 
> A little advice: Spell out your words when chatting/posting. U R and stuff like that is usually frowned upon, You Are is a better way to put them ^_^ I know you're young, but it helps with your typing skills too.


ok. i`ll do the type thing. do you know if ask jeeves will give me a dictionary? cyrin has a website http://www.furry.org.au/Vulpie/main.html
i got a live journal mage at http://www.livejournal.com/users/unknown3
leave a comment on my live journal. and thanks latex


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh yes, I have his yahoo, he's not online.


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I have his yahoo, he's not online.


hey can you pm me your email address


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 15, 2005)

unknown said:
			
		

> Latex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna be 24 in a few days.


----------



## unknown (Aug 15, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## Flying_box (Aug 19, 2005)

a 3.1 page long name listing.....


".....they call him 'flipper' ......."


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 21, 2005)

nevermind all that shit, his name is Toiletduk


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Grow up, Nobu, he's only 14 >.>


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 23, 2005)

unknown said:
			
		

> jees. is every furrie artist here 18? what is your furrie caracter?



I am 24 going on 25 in 2 months.... species... Draconian (half human and half dragon)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

wouldn't that be an anthro dragon? *giggles* Joking.

I'm just a blob that changes shape, FEAR ME! o.o


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 25, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> wouldn't that be an anthro dragon? *giggles* Joking.
> 
> I'm just a blob that changes shape, FEAR ME! o.o



No... mother was human and father was dragon, kinda different.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Then you're a 'demi-dragon' or 'half-dragon' or even 'dragonman'  from various sources... haha!


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 28, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hurrah for being 18! XD I feel young now...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

this is toooo long of a post...


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2013)

...dafuq


----------

